# SVS Rosewood color



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

can someone describe the Rosewood finish from SVS?

is it reddish or brownish?

will it match the Walnut color of the Monitor Audio RS series?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike,

The rosewood is fairly "red" with very accentuated dark grain. We are actually phasing this finish out in favor of a newer "rosenut" veneer/finish process that is much less red, with more subtle grain. It's unique, and does a wonderful job of spanning a wide variety of woods. I don't personally believe it would be a very good match with walnut due to color, but graining should be close.

No need to guess though. We have physical sample swatches of rosewood and rosenut we can send you, along with oak, maple and two kinds of black. All color choices aren't applicable for all subs of course.

Drop us a line regarding what sub interests you most, and we'll get you what you need to see if the color "fit" is good for your tastes. Sometimes a basic black (or fancy piano gloss) is a way to match when little else will.

Ron
SVS


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

mike c said:


> can someone describe the Rosewood finish from SVS?
> 
> is it reddish or brownish?
> 
> will it match the Walnut color of the Monitor Audio RS series?


Please contact SVS Sales and we will arrange to have a swatch sent to you - it's the best way to ensure you'll be satisifed with the color of any wood finish we offer.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

err, unless you guys send the Philippine dealer the available finishes ... I won't be able to see them 

any chance you guys would bring back the walnut color?

here's the MA RS walnut color:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/3715-monitor-audio-rs1.html


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/Warpdrv/home theater/SVS-PB12Plus2007small.jpg

there is a pretty good shot of the Rosenut... not rosewood.. but best I can give you..


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is the Rosewood.


----------

